# Looking for Wheel caps



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find center tire caps like the one below for a 5-lug S10:









(They don't have to be this specific type or plastic/metal.)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is an ad for some that they I think you will like better http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=
Or places like hubcap heaven have all sorts of caps like that; 33 S just east of Redwood; don't know what there is down your way.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 for Hubcap Heaven.


----------

